# Help with Nappies, Bottles and Fruit



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Hi guys. I just wanting some advice really. FF have always been great at helping me through things.

Nappies: Bee is fine during the day, but pees through his nappy at night. I have tried reducing his fluid intake after 4pm, changing him when I go to bed, going up a size in nappies, changing the brand. Nothing is working. He is soaked through!

Bottles: I would like to get Bee from teat bottles to free flow. He uses a tippie cup during the day and is absolutely fine, but will not entertain in the evening for bed. 

Fruit: Bee will eat fruit mixed with yoghurt, but completely refuses to eat it on its own.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Baby, we always had the same issues with Wyxling with nappies.  

Rather than cutting down drinks, we simply didn't offer Wyxling anything other than water after lunch time, until her bedtime milk.  She could drink as much as she wanted, as long as it was water.  Most kids drink water when they're thirsty, but will guzzle squash and milk, so she essentially sorted out how much she needed to drink on her own, and that really helped.  

We also changed her when my hubby went to bed.  The problem with that is what often happens is once you've woken them to change them, they then wee in their new nappy straight after you've put them back, because of course they tend to wee shortly after being woken.  Would Bee sit on a potty?  That was the only thing that really sorted it in the end.  Hubby would wake her and just sit her on the potty in the bathroom for 2 minutes while he did his teeth.  She barely even woke, but always did a wee on the potty, even a year or more before she was potty trained, and then when he put her in a fresh nappy it was often still dry when she woke in the morning.

Other than that, a few water proof mattress covers and lots of spare sheets!


----------



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, 

Nappies; This may sound a bit strange but have you tried using a sanitary towel inside the nappy? When my LO was being tested for a water infection we had to insert a pad that looked similar to a cheap sanitary towel inside her nappy.  I wonder whether something like this would work?

Bottles; My LO uses a straw cup during the day but continues to use a bottle at bedtime. I think she associates the bottle with sleep so I'm not in a hurry to change it yet.  However could you try a gentle progression.  Perhaps start with a bottle with handles, then move on to a cup with a soft teat etc etc.  I find the £1 shops are great for that type of thing and my LO loves having different styles of cups.

Fruit; LO wouldn't eat fruit for ages so I started with fruit crisps (apple slices) and raisins and then slowly introduced peeled grapes and strawberries.  She still won't eat bananas! 

Hope that helps


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

We went through a month or so when Poppets nappy was overflowing in the night. She drinks a lot and wee's a lot all the time. I'd read not to reduce their drinks on an evening as it just dehydrates them and in my opinion she wasn't drinking a lot between tea and bed anyway. She always has a wee before bed. Her nappies are age 4-7 nighttime pull ups, it seemed impossible to find any other with enough absorbency to meet the demand. Basically it was a phase, don't know what was causing it but it just stopped. She now has the odd dry nappy and is moving towards nighttime training. Strange isn't it. Sorry that's prob not overly helpful but I think it's quite a common prob and should just sort it's self out. Xx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We use a washable wrap over a disposable nappy (when away from home, we use washables at home). That might help.

Nuk do a soft spout that we found was a great halfway house.

Have you tried the fruit pots, or fruit purée on toast (we don't do jam so use this instead)?


----------

